# transffering bookmarks to new puter ?



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Transferring bookmarks depends on the browser used. I use firefox. I just export bookmarks to a file, transfer the file to the new pc then use the import bookmark feature in firefox. All the bookmarks show up the exact way they were in the other firefox version. (explorer also has an import/export feature)

If you're hardwired to your modem then you may not have to do anything other than unplug from your old pc and plug into the new one. Of course you will have to make sure the new pc is configured properly.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Win 7 will allow you to export all your data files to a really large file that you can import or you can do just the Bookmarks as stated above.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i figured it out. i have chrome. i have to convert them to hdml, then save the file. put the file on my usb drive. then retrieve it on the new puter. i hope it goes this easily.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

If you have Chrome or Firefox you just have to login to a sync account in the browser and let it upload all you browser data to the cloud. On the new machine sign into the sync account and it will load all that data on to the new computer. This includes bookmarks, passwords, cookies, settings, etc.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have chrome. can you elaborate a little more = i'm not real proficient at this computer stuff.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

If you have a Google account just open the Chrome menu and click Sign in to Chrome. It'll guide you through the syncing process. Do the same thing on the new one.


----------

